# Help smoking motor



## billd1954

Hi,

i just purchased a simplicity Broodmoor. it's a 2003 with 336 hrs, 16HP Briggs twin cylinder. The tractor is in great shape very clean. When i started it at the previous owners it ran great. I ran it for about 20 minutes. No smoking. i get it home. Started it, after 5 minutes it's blowing smoke out the exhaust, I think a lot of smoke. The motor runs and sounds great, smooth idle, no skipping. When I engage the PTO the smoke disappears. When i cut grass the tractor appears to run great. Love the tractor!! Why the smoking motor? the oil was recently changed, looks very clean.

thanks
Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

grass in the cooling fins?


----------



## billd1954

No - you could eat off the motor. Checked all filters, oil looks brand new. I've owned it for about 10 hrs now. thanks for your help! My last tractor 1988 Wheelhorse lasted 22 years with over 1200 hrs.

Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

is the oil breather clear?


----------



## Mickey

First off, what's the color of the smoke? Smoke can be because it is burning oil or can be from an incorrect fuel mixture. By the fact it stops when a load is placed on the motor, I'm inclined to think this is a fuel mixture issue.

If this turns out to be an oil issue, any chance while your were moving from other location to your place the tractor was off level enough to let oil get into the upper end of the motor? If that is the case it just may take a little time to burn out.


----------



## GreenFlyer

I was thinking the same thing about the tractor and how it was loaded/off-loaded, with respect to how far from level it may have been.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Did ity smoke initially, or does it still smoke now?


----------



## billd1954

*update*

Hi guys,

thanks for your input. Mowed grass yesterday tractor worked perfectly but still smoked. the smoke is blueish in color and only occurs at fast or slow idle. No smoke with PTO engaged. Oil lever checked x2 was fine. There is no smoke when cold, there was no smoke when I tested it, only when it runs for a while. the tractor was transported by pickup truck, about a 3 hour ride home. getting unit on and off truck both times, was not at a sharp angle. Slight angle using ramps. I guess driving home some movement of engine fluids could have occurred. If it didn't run so well I would suspect internal motor issues, but it runs fantastic. I've attached some pictures of mowed lawn (stripes). I appreciate everyones input. It's a great tractor certainly better than my 22 yo wheel horse.

Bill


----------



## billd1954

I forgot to mention. No grass in cooling fins. Oil breather appears fine. i have checked all filters and fluids, all are fine. i just don't want to keep using if I could be damaging motor.

thanks


----------



## Mickey

The bluish colored smoke makes it sound like oil. Off he top of my head I'm wondering if oil is getting past the intake valve stems. As engine warms up the valve stem clearance increases and with no load, there is more vac on the intake side and just enough to pull in some oil. With the load applied, reduced vac on the intake side and may not be enough to pull in the oil.

This is all just a guess but is what is coming to mind.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I wouldn't worry about it frankly. I think it's a non issue. All air cooled engines will smoke a little bit! I assume it's air cooled. If it's not using that much oil, run it and don't look back!


----------



## billd1954

The tractor blows alot of smoke. It not just a small amount. So far with cutting for about 1.5 hrs it didn't use any oil. level still full. i was thinking head gasket?? :dazed:

Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Certain it's the engine? If it smokes that bad, it should be using oil. Wonder if something is dripping on the exhaust manifold.


----------



## billd1954

Thanks Tractor Beam for all the input. The smoke is most definitely coming directly from the exhaust. there are no leaks, I have checked multiple times. this is a strange one. I'm going to use it this weekend and then take it apart to see if I can find anything internally. 

Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, good luck on it and hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## billd1954

I'll post a followup and pictures of the smoke this weekend. Just for info!

Billedro:


----------



## rsmith335

Before I torn it down , I would change the oil and filter, mabe youv'e got too much oil in it. Put in the exact amount of oil the mgf recomends. Mabey its got the wrong dip stick, stranger things have happened. My JD does that when I put too much oil in. Good Luck. Let us know how things turn out. Bye


----------



## billd1954

You might be on to something. i did not change the oil it was recently done by previous owner. I'll check tomorrow!

thanks


----------



## billd1954

*update*

Hi,

I mowed yesterday. I first checked the oil before starting, the oil was at the add mark. So it is burning oil! Here are some pics of the smoke. One pic of slow idle, 2nd one at fast idle. I'm going to have an authorized Simplicity dealer take a look. I don't want to mess with it! I'll post a followup when repaired. thanks for the input!!! Simplicity does make a great tractor!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## john walsh

*smoking simplicity*

I would check oil for presence of gas. Many of these engines have a fuel cut solenoid that can leak, causing fuel dilution. If oil can be lit on dipstick from match or butane lighter, install a manual fuel shut off and change oil


----------



## rsmith335

John, Wouldn't the oil level show high if you checked the level before mowing if gas was getting into the crank case overnight? I don't know. I love this site I learn so much. Thanks to allBye


----------



## rsmith335

John, Wouldn't the oil level show high if you checked the level before mowing if gas was getting into the crank case overnight? I don't know. Did you by any chance wash it off while the motor was hot? How much elavation change between your house and where you bought it? I love this site I learn so much. Thanks to all, Good Luck


----------



## john walsh

You bet it would. If it were diluted, it would also burn it at an accelerated rate. If it were mine, I would check owners manual and change oil to reccomended and make sure I was checking level properly (screw in dipstick to check?)


----------



## billd1954

Hi Guys,

thanks for the suggestions. I was checking oil with dipstick screwed in. the tractor is currently at repair shop. I hope I get it back quickly as my grass is getting mighty tall. It's been raining here in the Northeast. I'll post the update when I get it back.

Bill


----------



## ssettje

I might suggest the simple things first. Make sure the valve lash is set. I have the same mower but 1993, and I set lash every year. (go to you tube and there are videos that walk one through the whole thing) I believe it is .08. It moves after a season and if no one has done this it can still run fine but the opening and closing could be a wee bit off. I would also add some seafoam to the oil and mow then change the oil and put in a good 30 weight.... not walmart oil. Some pointers. Keep the blade attachment bolts tight. My mower deck and probably yours has a special spline spindle with a splined washer to attach blade. If they come loose they can muck up the spline. All is not lost as they are reversable but you still have to clean up enough to drive the pulley on. Best mowing machine around and we have punished this thing hauling rock, mowing big acreage etc.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have a couple tractors that smoke a little bit when i start em- i chalk that up to the tractor being 26 years old.

Could be anything from sticky rings to running too rich.


----------

